# A Twentieth Century Master Passes



## distant.star (Oct 12, 2014)

.
From my area, Philadelphia photographer Ray Metzker dies.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/12/arts/artsspecial/-ray-k-metzker-art-photographer-dies-at-83.html?smid=tw-share&_r=1

Given how worked up folks get on this forum, take notice they never said what kind of camera this guy used.

On your deathbed, Canon, Nikon, they really don't matter. Only your pictures matter.


----------

